# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Strategije borbe protiv MPO zakona  - dajte ideje

## pino

- naci celebrities koji su isli na MPO ili su voljni progovoriti protiv zakona, napraviti video (ina33 zacetnica ideje, treba popisati ljude koji su vec spominjani i nastavit)
- protesti i okupljanja (ivarica: puhati baloncice jer nasi snovi odlaze u vjetar, egemama ima temu)
- postiranje na forumima, anketama, clancima, itd (napraviti listu foruma na koji se javljamo, napraviti listu anketa i clanaka; mozemo slat i na mejl MPO listi)
- osobne price (napisati ili skupiti po forumu vec objavljene), slati u casopise
- PPS presentacija o MPO (klara)
- sastaviti listu email adresa ili drugih kontakata zastupnika koji su za ovaj zakon da znamo kome cemo slat mejlove
- sastaviti listu lazi koji su ministar, Golem i drugi zagovornici zakona izrekli na raspravi i na raznim tv emisijama 
- nastaviti s mejl listom - pliz javite se
- sastaviti listu medicinskih cinjenica iz znanstvene literature - svjeze informacije o primjeni i rasprostranjenosti metoda koje se predlazu 
kao npr. zamrzavanje jajnih stanica, s citatima, sazecima i izvorima (npr. izvjesce talijanskog ministarstva o primjeni njihovog restriktivnog zakona, stranice ESHRE, godisnje izvjesce ESHRE o stanju MPO u Evropi, izlaganja s godisnjeg kongresa ESHRE, itd itd)
- kontaktirati sve MPO strucnjake u HR da koordiniramo akcije


Dodajte svoje ideje ili se javite za provedbu!

PS. oprostite ako zvucim sturo, prvo mi se izgubila tema, a za to vrijeme mi se jedna curica pokakala na pod a druga popiskila (skidamo pelene)

----------


## Mukica

meni pada na pamet zatraziti od Udruge  RODA da otvori poseban poseban podforum

----------


## pčelica2009

neka se naši mpo dr. pismeno očituju što misle o zakonu i to podastrti saborskim zastupnicima a ne da Milinović izvlači iz kontekta što je dr.Šimunić rekao i to predstavlja svekolikom pučanstvu.Možda to objediniti u jedno i napisati :Shock: vo struka misli o mpo(ili tako nešto sl.)

----------


## pčelica2009

i još mi je stalno Đ.Adlešić na pameti-čini mi se da su se uhvatili toga da se kao zamrznuti zametci bacaju-treba  ljudima (koji nisu upoznati s time a zvuči im ovaj termin grozno),predočiti da svaka od nas želi svoje zametke i čim joj ne uspije-u što kraćem vremenu dolazi po njih.Meni je dr. L. preporučio odmah u slijedećem ciklusu.Bilo bi dobro da se taj dio oko zamrznutih amandmanom pridoda-npr.fet  je dozvoljeno u slučaju hiperstim,ili neuspjelog pokušaja s tim da se zametci moraju transferirati u što kraćem roku(bubam,ne znam koji bi to rok bio).Mislim da je nekako ovo oko feta ostalo u blagoj sjeni izvanbračne i bračne zajednice.Mislim da bi trebalo kontaktirati što prije Đ.Adlešić u svezi tog amandmana.

----------


## pino

Vidis, stvarno - bilo bi dobro istraziti koliko zapravo ima smrznutih embrija u HR, i gdje, u koliko ciklusa dolazi do zamrzavanja, koliko parova napusta embrije - evo cini mi se da ih nema bas puno... A to je njihova glavna zamjerka MPOu. Mozemo li kontaktirati MPO strucnjake s tim pitanjem?

----------


## pčelica2009

pošto nema baš previše centara koji se bave tom problematikom mislim da to ne bi bio problem,a i nama bi bio tzv.adut iz rukava da pokažemo da
nije baš tako crno sa fetom kako oni to ljudima prezentiraju.

----------


## Alyssa

Nisam do sada nista spominjala, jer je bilo premalo vremena da se to provede do glasanja. Ali imam veze s nekim marketingasima i agencijama i, ako ovaj sramotni zakon prodje (a po svemu sudeci hoce), postoji realna sansa da uspijem dogovoriti s jednom vecom marketinskom agencijom i jednom medijskom agencijom da sponzoriraju objavljivanje full page oglasa, tj. ideju, dizajn, pripremu i medijski prostor (vece dnevne novine).

Trebala bi mi se javiti neka od cura iz udruge da znam koga kontaktirati 
kada (i ako) to bude aktualno, jer netko u ime Roda treba voditi projekt.

Agenciji, a i nama, je u interesu da se oglas ne svede na nabrajanje cinjenica - kao u letku "Istine i laži". Letak je sjajan, i bilo bi super da se uspije organizirati njegovo dijeljenje kao insertacija uz neke novine.
Oglas bi trebao biti jednostavan, s jednostavnom, snaznom i emotivnom porukom, ne u smislu educiranja nego senzibiliziranja javnosti na MPO, kao sto je Pino dobro primijetila na jednoj drugoj temi.

----------


## gupi51

> Nisam do sada nista spominjala, jer je bilo premalo vremena da se to provede do glasanja. Ali imam veze s nekim marketingasima i agencijama i, ako ovaj sramotni zakon prodje (a po svemu sudeci hoce), postoji realna sansa da uspijem dogovoriti s jednom vecom marketinskom agencijom i jednom medijskom agencijom da sponzoriraju objavljivanje full page oglasa, tj. ideju, dizajn, pripremu i medijski prostor (vece dnevne novine).
> 
> Trebala bi mi se javiti neka od cura iz udruge da znam koga kontaktirati 
> kada (i ako) to bude aktualno, jer netko u ime Roda treba voditi projekt.
> 
> Agenciji, a i nama, je u interesu da se oglas ne svede na nabrajanje cinjenica - kao u letku "Istine i laži". Letak je sjajan, i bilo bi super da se uspije organizirati njegovo dijeljenje kao insertacija uz neke novine.
> Oglas bi trebao biti jednostavan, s jednostavnom, snaznom i emotivnom porukom, ne u smislu educiranja nego senzibiliziranja javnosti na MPO, kao sto je Pino dobro primijetila na jednoj drugoj temi.


Svaka čast. genijalno.  :D

----------


## Pinky

ma letak je super. treba javnosti objasniti sta je mpo. alyssina ideja je super.
ja kroz ovo tako dugo prolazim, a moja nevjesta mi jos uvijek kaze (i cak nakon sveg jada u zadnjem postupku) da je njoj zamrzavanje moralno upitno!!! 
ispada majke ti da milinovic i hdzovci vise vole moje embrije od mene. strasno! i ja objasnjavam i objasnjavam, njen mozak ni makac.

treba lipo letak na koji god nacin distribuirati sirem pucanstvu. ako treba otvoriti ziro rn pa ko moze da donira. ja sigurno hocu.

----------


## Pepita

Treba im dovesti djecu koja su začeta pomoću MPO pa ih pitati, je li vide ikakvu razliku, a pola ih je nastalo od FET-a.
Sram ih bilo i njih i njihove gluposti, zar nisu mogli izglasati bar isto, a ne gore   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ksena28

Alyssa   :Klap:   :Trep trep:

----------


## ina33

*Alyssa*, super ideja s marketingašima, fantastično  :Smile: !!!

*Mukica*, super ideja s podforumom, mislim da je vrijeme takvo da traži jedno posebno mjesto, a svi smo primarno na Rodi. Ko da to formalno traži, je li možeš ti pitati ili da mi molimo naše moderatorice da mole?

*Pino*, super ideja za Golemovu listu laži, ja jučer nisam mogla spavati koliko je čovjek učinkovit i uvjerljiv, evo zadnje na odjavnoj špici je ostalo to da Slovenija ne dozvoljava transfer više od 2 zametka, i s kojom on to sigurnošću izriče, a meni, i mislim, klari, u prošlom pokušaju, su transferirana tri. Ako ništa, takvo pozorno praćenje neće nešto značiti javnosti, ali možda njega učini nesigurnijim u svom super sigurnom pristupu. Ja, da nemam veze s ovom temom, bih vjerojatno, slušajući njega, rekla - pa da, pa što hoće ti drugi, ovaj čovjek logično i jasno zbori.

----------


## Robert

Dovesti djecu ispred sabora-I na majicu makar i flomasterom napisat IVF dijete-pa nek se misle.

----------


## ina33

Evo jednog fantastičog članka, koji je jednostavan, a dira se u temeljnu zabludu - da se u MPO-u uništavaju životi:

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/spor-...ke-clanak-3412

Genijalnijeg i komunikativnijeg teksta nisam vidjela, ovo je moćno.

----------


## aenea

> Evo jednog fantastičog članka, koji je jednostavan, a dira se u temeljnu zabludu - da se u MPO-u uništavaju životi:
> 
> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/spor-...ke-clanak-3412
> 
> Genijalnijeg i komunikativnijeg teksta nisam vidjela, ovo je moćno.


A ja ću opet  :Grin:  reć da treba ispod članka ostavljat komentare.

----------


## fritulica1

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/spor-...ke-clanak-3412

Je stvarno, odlican tekst, bas u sridu! Bravo za izvrsnog novinara. Sergej Zupanic   :Klap:  .

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo jednog fantastičog članka, koji je jednostavan, a dira se u temeljnu zabludu - da se u MPO-u uništavaju životi:
> 
> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/spor-...ke-clanak-3412
> 
> Genijalnijeg i komunikativnijeg teksta nisam vidjela, ovo je moćno.
> 
> ...


Hoćemo, čim svladamo tehniku!

----------


## ivarica

zene
podijelite aktivnosti po ciljevima 

promjena zakona

edukacija sire javnosti

edukacija osoba s problemom nepolodnosti

itd


sad za to smisljajte aktivnosti, tako vam se nece dogoditi da nesto vazno propustite raditi

ja cu se ukljucit naknadno, ovih dana sam rastrzana   :Sad:

----------


## aenea

> zene
> podijelite aktivnosti po ciljevima 
> 
> promjena zakona
> 
> edukacija sire javnosti
> 
> edukacija osoba s problemom nepolodnosti
> 
> ...


  :Love:

----------


## pak

cure ide li  ide ili će opet ići emisija Istraga  oni su napravili reportažu protiv zakona o pušenju u kojoj su svoj glas davale celebrities pa bi možda bili zainteresirani za snimanje i na ovu temu ipak je i ovo kako kaže  tamna strana hrvatske

----------


## Pepita

*ivarica*  :Love:

----------


## pino

Super ideje! Keep it coming!

Znaci ovako da podijelimo u kategorije: 

*Akcije protiv zakona:* 
- odlazak u sabor na raspravu (bilo samo 9 ljudi... ah...)
- puhanje mjehurica u subotu na trgu 12:00
- urucivanje apela zastupnicima u 9 ujutro u petak od strane Rode
- skupljanje adresa zastupnika protiv zakona (vec ima link na blog od Petirke) i mejlanje osobnih apela
- Ustavna tuzba (Gost 1)

*Medijske aktivnosti (kratkorocne)*:
- pracenje stampe, linkovi na clanke ili TV emisije ili TV ankete; postiranje komentara
- pobrojati forume na koje se javljamo (forum.hr, superbaby.org, mameibebe, ringeraja.hr) i postirati apele i linkove i objasnjenja
- skupljanje izjava ministra Milinovica, Golema, Petirke i ostalih da ih mozemo citirati i dokazat lazi

*Medijske aktivnosti (dugorocne)*:
- osmisljavanje i sprovodjenje medijske kampanje (Alyssa - wow!!! ovo bi bilo SUPER! )
- skupljanje osobnih prica, slat u casopise
- PPS prezentacija o MPO (klara)
- pobrojat celebrities s MPO djecom - kontaktirat ih za angazman u eventualnom videu ili medijskim istupima (Ina33)
- edukacija veceg broja celebrities-a, novinara, radio i TV voditelja, pa i svecenika i lijecnika o posljedicama ovog zakona 
(svi koji imaju utjecaja na formiranje javnog misljenja) (to je ideja od pak - ipak ih treba malo educirat prije nego sto ih pustis da glasaju)


*Znanstvene aktivnosti*: 
- sastaviti listu medicinskih cinjenica iz znanstvene literature - svjeze informacije o primjeni i rasprostranjenosti metoda koje se predlazu 
kao npr. zamrzavanje jajnih stanica, s citatima, sazecima i izvorima (npr. izvjesce talijanskog ministarstva o primjeni njihovog restriktivnog zakona)
- istraziti koliko zapravo ima smrznutih embrija u HR, i gdje, u koliko ciklusa dolazi do zamrzavanja, koliko parova napusta embrije (pcelica2009)
- kontaktirat MPO strucnjake u HR 
- prevodjenje dijelova znanstvenih clanaka ili izvjesca sa statistickim podacima (javile se neke cure za prevodjenje, posebno za talijanski, mislim imamo tri, mozda bi trebalo i njemacki)

*Tehnicke aktivnosti:* 
- zatraziti od Udruge RODA da otvori poseban podforum o MPO zakonodavstvu (Mukica  :Wink: )
- stvaranje email MPO liste za brzu i efikasniju diseminaciju materijala (pino)
- stvaranje zgodnog nacina za ubiljezit se za pojedini navedeni zadatak ili zaduzit nekoga da raspodjeli zadatke koje nitko nece  :Wink:

----------


## mmaslacak

Ovo sam napisala na drugoj temi pa ću samo prekopirati:


Zašto ne bismo slali na "pravu adresu" npr. našu sliku (nas kao para), na kuvertu samo potpisati Želimo biti roditelj, a ne možemo prirodnim putem! (ili nešto slično..)
Ma zatrpati ih ono pravo da ne može poštar da odnese!!
A nas parova sa problemom neplodnosti ima jako puno, nažlost..
Ma zatrpajmo ih!
Netko je rekao: Treba ih dirnuti u srce!

----------


## pino

mmaslacak, meni se ideja jako svidja!!!
Trebamo skupiti i mejl i prave adrese na koje cemo to slat. Ja ne znam ni otkud pocet. 

Inace, mene zapravo zarko zanima zasto Crkva ima takve stavove kakve ima - tj. zasto inzistiraju na 3 oplodjene jajne stanice, kad je to jako pojednostavljeni odgovor na tako komplicirano pitanje, i kad se meni cini da bi bilo puno racionalnije inzistirati na rjesavanju problema suvisnih embrija tj. embrija preostalih nakon svih postupaka. 

Zapravo bi mi bilo strasno zanimljivo kad bismo mogli to raspraviti u jednoj otvorenoj raspravi s najvecim proponentima "crkvenog" zakona tj. teolozima koji stoje  iza Petirke itd - npr. tim tipom s Kaptola koji je bio na saborskoj raspravi kojeg je moja mama prepoznala jer je isla kod njega po savjet po pitanju mene i IVFa. Nije valjda da je ogranicenje na 3 j.s. jedino rjesenje.

----------


## Berlin

Nemam nikakav pametan prijedlog i nisam u tim problemima ali samo vam želim izraziti podršku i  želim od srca da vam strategija uspije pa koju god izabrale. 
 :Heart:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> - prevodjenje dijelova znanstvenih clanaka ili izvjesca sa statistickim podacima (javile se neke cure za prevodjenje, posebno za talijanski, mislim imamo tri, mozda bi trebalo i njemacki)


Evo, zna MM njemački i njegova mama, mogu ih pitat... Koliko toga ima (sezona je, ljudi rade 0-24, ali vjerujem da će moći odvojiti malo vremena)? Gdje to mogu skinuti (ja ne znam ni riječi njemačkog)? Ako već postoji neki tekst ili link, mogu ga dobiti?

----------


## Jelena

ne stignem pročitati sve što ste napisale, ali ja sam solidna u "znanstvenom" njemačkom

----------


## ksena28

prijavljujem se za sve MEDIJSKE AKTIVNOSTI!  :Love:  kad se male ruke slože, sve se može sve se može   :Sing:

----------


## Matovila

Sto je s ovim okupljanjem u subotu i puhanjem baloncica??
Ja i mm bi dosli...

----------


## vlatkapeno

drage moje ja si dala maha u ovome skupljam iz novina sve što se piše vezano za MPO . idem javno sa svojom pričom u časopise , čak mi pada na pamet i na TV. 
Za tjedan dana dobivam printer pa mogu krenuti u akciju štampanja letaka i bilo što bude potrebno uza akciju .
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
SVI ZA JEDNOG JEDAN ZA SVE.

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Vidis, stvarno - bilo bi dobro istraziti koliko zapravo ima smrznutih embrija u HR, i gdje, u koliko ciklusa dolazi do zamrzavanja, *koliko parova napusta embrije*, evo cini mi se da ih nema bas puno... A to je njihova glavna zamjerka MPOu. Mozemo li kontaktirati MPO strucnjake s tim pitanjem?


Evo o ovome boldanom sam baš  sinoć razmišljala. Mislim da bi nam ovaj podatak puno pomogao. Ali to bi baš trebala biti hrvatska, ne svjetska statistika.

----------


## Maxime

Da li je poznato koliko je djece do danas rodjeno pomocu MPO u HR klinikama?

Novi zakon o MPO sigurno ne bi isao u prilog HR demografije - konkretne brojke nikada ne varaju!

----------


## Pinky

ja sam odlucila, ako zakon prodje, kad podjem na "test sposobnosti" te ostale idiotske dozvole, lipo cu zvat novatv i rtl da idu sa nama. pa nek vide kako to ide....
nadam se da cu tu ideju uspit izrealizirati

----------


## ovnica29

...možda na nekom letku ili plakatu napisati vrlo detaljno što žena prolazi u jednom postupku, koje su sve moguće nuspojave toga,dugoročne posljedice...
pa i sam golem je rekao da je karcinom dojke vrlo čest nakon jakoih stimulacija...a oni bi nam sve stimulacije priuštili x2......a uspjeh 2x manji....
na žalost iz prve ruke znam da je to istina(moja mama je zbog toga dobila karcinom dojke)...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> ...možda na nekom letku ili plakatu napisati vrlo detaljno što žena prolazi u jednom postupku, koje su sve moguće nuspojave toga,dugoročne posljedice...
> pa i sam golem je rekao da je karcinom dojke vrlo čest nakon jakoih stimulacija...a oni bi nam sve stimulacije priuštili x2......a uspjeh 2x manji....
> na žalost iz prve ruke znam da je to istina(moja mama je zbog toga dobila karcinom dojke)...


Da to je istina ali nije spomenuo da je također veći rizik od karcinoma maternice kod nerotkinja (ne znam točno koliki) hoću reći i ako ne rodimo isto smo u rizičnoj skupini

----------


## Mali Mimi

> pino prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Vidis, stvarno - bilo bi dobro istraziti koliko zapravo ima smrznutih embrija u HR, i gdje, u koliko ciklusa dolazi do zamrzavanja, *koliko parova napusta embrije*, evo cini mi se da ih nema bas puno... A to je njihova glavna zamjerka MPOu. Mozemo li kontaktirati MPO strucnjake s tim pitanjem?
> 
> 
> Evo o ovome boldanom sam baš  sinoć razmišljala. Mislim da bi nam ovaj podatak puno pomogao. Ali to bi baš trebala biti hrvatska, ne svjetska statistika.


A ima i onih koji se vrate ali imaju puno embrija i jednostavno ih ne stignu iskoristiti jer koliki je točno rok smrzavanja 3 ili 5 god?
Znam jednu ženu koja je imala 20 jajnih stanica i od prve joj je uspjela trudnoća, a zatim se vratila nakon 3 godine po smrzliće i implantirala se 2 embrija a vjerojatno joj je ostalo još neiskorištenih ne znam točno koliko i nažalost će se morati uništiti htjela ona to ili ne.

----------


## četveronožac

Moj prijedlog je da se ide i *izvan granica* RH, objava članaka kakav sramotan zakon se priprema u jednoj tamo Hrvatskoj koja se trsi ući u Europu bila bi velika šamarčina našim političarima.

----------


## nela.

Da ta gospoda u saboru koja su ZA ovaj zakon ili netko njihov najmiliji prođu barem 10% samo fizičke boli što se tiče MPO mislim da bi drukčije razmišljali.
Psihu neću ni da spominjem.
Al što njih briga što se događa kod susjeda kad je kod njih sve ok.

----------


## ina33

Ja sam pitala u Eljugi i kod MPO-ovaca za vezu raka dojke i stimulacija, negativno mi je rečeno :? .

----------


## pčelica2009

ja bih rado pomogla pošto sam kod kuće i čekam ß i dala sam ovaj prijedlog u svezi smrzlića,ali ne znam da li bi mi baš bilo koji centar dao te podatke telefonski(za to bar imam vremena) jer nisam predstavnik(službeni).To bi bilo dobro ići službenim dopisom rode po centrima-tražiti očitovanje(i slažem se da treba samo tražiti na nivou Hrvatske)

----------


## ovnica29

da barem nije istina...ali bojim se da u tome ima puno istine....
da barem postoji neka studija o ženama koje su bile stimulirane i o postotku karcinoma...

----------


## ZAUZETA

Pak je spomenula Istragu, definitivno trebamo nekog novinara kao što je Valdec, on je kao bullterijer, ne pušta temu iz usta i govori razumljivo za široke mase. Možda da ga je kontaktirati, pa da napravi neku reportažu na našu temu?

----------


## Jelena

> *Znanstvene aktivnosti*: 
> - sastaviti listu medicinskih cinjenica iz znanstvene literature - svjeze informacije o primjeni i rasprostranjenosti metoda koje se predlazu 
> kao npr. zamrzavanje jajnih stanica, s citatima, sazecima i izvorima (npr. izvjesce talijanskog ministarstva o primjeni njihovog restriktivnog zakona)
> - istraziti koliko zapravo ima smrznutih embrija u HR, i gdje, u koliko ciklusa dolazi do zamrzavanja, koliko parova napusta embrije (pcelica2009)
> - kontaktirat MPO strucnjake u HR 
> - prevodjenje dijelova znanstvenih clanaka ili izvjesca sa statistickim podacima (javile se neke cure za prevodjenje, posebno za talijanski, mislim imamo tri, mozda bi trebalo i njemacki)


ispričavam se još uvijek nisam sve stigla pročitati, dosta sam leteća, ali ovdje mogu možda doprinijeti što radim na sveučilištu i imam pristup znanstvenim člancima časopisa koje plaća MZOŠ. ako imamo cura vani na sveučilištima nama je sve manje časopisa dostupno budući da nam stalno režu financije. neka me gužvetina ulovila, kud baš sad!

----------


## Kadauna

cure, tko je bio rekao da će zamoliti naše celebrities da progovore o MPO? Netko je rekao da će pokušati doći do I. Banfić, ako se ja ne varam.... 

Ima li što od toga?

----------


## pino

Cure, evo na email listi imamo 62 adrese - hvala svima koje ste se javile, ne mogu pojedinacno odgovorit svima ali biljezim sve, pa hvala svima a posebno onima koje ste se i predstavile i rekle sto mozete odradit. 

Osjecam se toliko pocasceno vasim povjerenjem da zelim izaci iz anonime i napisati javno par rijeci o sebi:

Zovem se Kristina Rogale Plazonic i imam 35 godina i dvoje djece Nina (4 IVF) i Vivian (prirodno). Zivjela sam 6 godina u Italiji gdje sam zavrsila 2 razreda srednje i fakultet, a zatim doktorat iz matematike u Americi, nakon cega sam promijenila polje u bioinformatiku pa sam naucila i o embriologiji. Tokom toga mi se desila neplodnost i dva neuspjela (tj. katastrofalna) IVFa, a nakon 3. nekatastrofalnog ali neuspjesnog IVFa sam izgubila posao koji je ionako bio na odredjeno vrijeme, izgubila vizu i mogucnost zaposlenja, izgubila svu nadu, a onda su se valjda valjda zvjezdice poslozile i 3 mjeseca kasnije 4. IVF bio je uspjesan, nakon cega smo prirodno zatrudnili kad smo cekali FET. Tako da sam vec 3 i pol godine kod kuce s djecom, a na FET idem u 8. mjesecu s dva preostala smrzlica. Moja prica o Nini je na portalu (Kristina P.)

Fascinirana sam uspjesnoscu Obamine kampanje - prvenstveno upotrebom tehnologije - pa mislim da bi i mi trebali i mogli postici nesto slicno u nasem mikrokozmosu.

62 adrese je jos uvijek jako malo u usporedbi s onim koliko nas ima na Potpomognutoj. 

Zato bih htjela predloziti da se organiziramo po grupicama - posaljite 5 pp-a zenama s kojima redovno postirate na Rodi tj. koje "znate" i koje znaju vas - i pozovite ih da nam se pridruze barem kao promatraci na email listi. Pogotovo sad kad cemo dobiti zasebni podforum, mozda netko nece ni zaviriti u njega, pa ih mozemo obavjestavati emailom, a nikad se ne zna kad nekome bude dosta citanja pa nam se i aktivno pridruzi. Diskusije mozemo voditi na novom podforumu, a ako ce nam trebati web stranica npr. za postiranje dokumenata, otvorila sam jedan Google group. 

Sto se tice kontaktiranja doktora - mislim da bi osobni kontakti umjesto sluzbenih bili ucinkovitiji - tako da ako vec netko ima kontakt s nekim MPO strucnjakom, mozemo ih pitati i za smrzlice. Takodjer, bilo bi se dobro dogovoriti s njima da odmah pocnu biljeziti - od prvog dana stupanja na snagu novog zakona za koji je prilicno izvjesno na ovoj tocki da ce biti donesen - koje su posljedice u vidu broja pacijenata, postotka uspjeha, i osobnih prica zena koje su posebno pogodjene okrutnom regulativom.

----------


## ksena28

> Pak je spomenula Istragu, definitivno trebamo nekog novinara kao što je Valdec, on je kao bullterijer, ne pušta temu iz usta i govori razumljivo za široke mase. Možda da ga je kontaktirati, pa da napravi neku reportažu na našu temu?


Valdec je teški pristaša stranke na vlasti i čisto sumnjam. Mogu nabaviti njegov broj još danas, ali ja ga neću zvat - jer ga poznajem. Istraga je btw ukinuta i nema je više, ali pouzdano - ne bi nas podržali!

----------


## pak

ma ta emisija mi je jedina pala na pamet,pokušala sam se sjetiti šta ima sličnog kod nas talijani imaju npr. le iene super emisija tipo istina i laž ali uživo nema koga nisu obradili od političara do običnih ljudi mislim da  bi tako nešto doprlo do šire mase ali kako kažeš ksena ako je neko naklonjen nekoj stranci onda tako i radi.

----------


## Mukica

> cure, tko je bio rekao da će zamoliti naše celebrities da progovore o MPO? Netko je rekao da će pokušati doći do I. Banfić, ako se ja ne varam.... 
> 
> Ima li što od toga?


ja ih ne bi kontaktirala
sigurna sam da neke od naših celebrities prate rodu i sve ovo i znaju da nam se mogu javiti - ako pozele dati potporu i aktivno u ovome sudjelovati sigurno ce to napraviti 

zasto?

zato sto citam i gledam koliko je vama sve ovo tesko
vecina vas je apsolutno anonimno ovdje pa se svejedno ne zeli/ne moze ukljuciti

mislim da bi ih javno prozivanje povrijedilo, a ako koja osjeti potrebu zna da smo tu i da moze s nama u borbu

----------


## ksena28

mukice, otela si mi misao iz usta(tipkovnice  :Razz: )

ima ih puno, čak i mnoge od njih nisu ni jednom spomenute na forumu, ali ih cure viđaju po čekaonicama i znamo da nas čitaju! dođite sutra, puhnite koji balon! nećemo vas raskrinkati, samo ćemo vam zahvalno kimnuti ako ne želite "izaći iz ormara"

----------


## aenea

Da, nije baš u redu da ih prozivamo..ali ja bih ipak voljela da nas podrže..

----------


## maria71

sve to stoji i s razumom potpisujem dva gornja posta, ali srce mi kaže
da bi trebale reagirati......bar da tu kao  nick xy napiše, ja sam  poznata mpo  -mama  i doći ću na trg sa  papirnatom vrećicom na glavi.......

ne znam, jasno mi je da nije u redu poimenice prozivati ljude ...

----------


## Suncem.m.

Evo da citiram samu sebe sa drugog topica vezano uz javne osobe




> A definitivno se slažem da bi nekakav spot, plakat ili nešto slično sa javnim osobama i njihovim MPO bebicama puno pomogao da se javnosti dotakne i trgne.
> *Samo smatram da bi se te osobe trebalo pozvati na način da se same jave a ne sad ovdije nagađati i javno iznositi imena ljudi koji nisu sami progovorili o svojoj MPO borbi.
> Kako bi vama bilo da netko vaše ime javno iznese na forumu ili nedje drugdje a niste se svojevoljno odlučili  za to.
> Vjerujem da većini smeta i samo ono šuškanje iza leđa rodbine i susjeda, a sad zamislite da ste javna osoba pa da je taj krug ljudi koji "šuškaju" tisuću puta veći. 
> Ta javna osoba koja je možda sjedila sa vama u čekaonici ima jednaka prava na privatnost kao vi.*
> 
> Potpisujem ksenin poziv da se jave i da pomognu da ovaj suludi zakon bude bitno izmjenjen.

----------


## Amalthea

> Dovesti djecu ispred sabora-I na majicu makar i flomasterom napisat IVF dijete-pa nek se misle.


"Ja sam smrzlić."

----------


## talia7

Ja bih samo htjela malo podici ideju od mmaslacak  :D  Super mi je fora zasuti ih pismima i fotkama, to je valjda direkt marketing?
A Istraga i taj novinar mi se uopce ne sviđaju, ustvari ja tu emisiju bas i ne gledam... meni se cini da je ovo tema za Latinicu i Latina 
  :D

----------


## mmaslacak

Talia7   :Love:  

Samo treba reći na koju adresu, imam jednu na hladnjaku baš u srce dira   :Laughing:  

Spremna za puta!
Sjećam se kad mi je muž rekao zašto sam stavila to tu, a ja mu rekla nikad ne znaš..

----------


## Kadauna

> Kadauna (napisa): 
> cure, tko je bio rekao da će zamoliti naše celebrities da progovore o MPO? Netko je rekao da će pokušati doći do I. Banfić, ako se ja ne varam....
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ima li što od toga? 
> 
> 
> *Mukica napisa:*ja ih ne bi kontaktirala 
> sigurna sam da neke od naših celebrities prate rodu i sve ovo i znaju da nam se mogu javiti - ako pozele dati potporu i aktivno u ovome sudjelovati sigurno ce to napraviti







> *Ksena 28 napisa:* mukice, otela si mi misao iz usta(tipkovnice ) 
> 
> ima ih puno, čak i mnoge od njih nisu ni jednom spomenute na forumu, ali ih cure viđaju po čekaonicama i znamo da nas čitaju! dođite sutra, puhnite koji balon! nećemo vas raskrinkati, samo ćemo vam zahvalno kimnuti ako ne želite "izaći iz ormara"


Potpuno ste u pravu............... vjerujem da će doći ukoliko osjete potrebu i naravno imaju snagu za "coming out of the closet"

----------


## Mali Mimi

Malo smo se zaletili iznošenjem imena poznatih osoba na forumu i sve to stoji da svatko od nas ima pravo na privatnost, ali ako su se mogli slikati po novinama s djecom ne vidim razloga zašto ne kažu istinu i podrže nas na taj način, ovako ispada da je sramotno ići na MPO

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Malo smo se zaletili iznošenjem imena poznatih osoba na forumu i sve to stoji da svatko od nas ima pravo na privatnost, ali ako su se mogli slikati po novinama s djecom ne vidim razloga zašto ne kažu istinu i podrže nas na taj način, ovako ispada da je sramotno ići na MPO


Ma ok je za ljude koji su sami javno ispričali svoju priču. Ali ovdje su se spominjali i neki koji nisu izašli u javnost. Po meni to nije fer.

----------


## Mukica

> Malo smo se zaletili iznošenjem imena poznatih osoba na forumu i sve to stoji da svatko od nas ima pravo na privatnost, ali ako su se mogli slikati po novinama s djecom ne vidim razloga zašto ne kažu istinu i podrže nas na taj način, ovako ispada da je sramotno ići na MPO


ja sam obicna gradjanka koja nema MPO problema i ja se slikam s djecom sve po svuda i ne bi me smetalo da izadjemo i u novinama i slicno

ima vas ovdje obicnih gradjanki koje su djecu dobile nekim MPO postupkom i ne bi ni u ludilu stavile svoje djece na net ili isle u javnost, jedna je napisala da ne moze poslati fotku ni za prezentaciju... i oke - zasto bi ako ne zeli i ne moze

i ja sad neznam sto se vi cudite sto su i poznati isti takvi
i oni su samo ljudi

----------


## maria71

ponekad je cilj, (a ovo je borba, teška i emotivna i po mom mišljenju najplemenitija , nije šminkeraj po špici) , svetiji od naših principa.... to je moje mišljenje

no opet, svatko od nas radi po svome , ne treba upirati prstom 

tko želi doći će i progovorit će, zar ne ?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mali Mimi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Malo smo se zaletili iznošenjem imena poznatih osoba na forumu i sve to stoji da svatko od nas ima pravo na privatnost, ali ako su se mogli slikati po novinama s djecom ne vidim razloga zašto ne kažu istinu i podrže nas na taj način, ovako ispada da je sramotno ići na MPO
> 
> 
> ja sam obicna gradjanka koja nema MPO problema i ja se slikam s djecom sve po svuda i ne bi me smetalo da izadjemo i u novinama i slicno
> 
> ima vas ovdje obicnih gradjanki koje su djecu dobile nekim MPO postupkom i ne bi ni u ludilu stavile svoje djece na net ili isle u javnost, jedna je napisala da ne moze poslati fotku ni za prezentaciju... i oke - zasto bi ako ne zeli i ne moze
> ...


Ali poznati nisu kao i mi i ne srame se slikati za x stvari pa se samo pitam zasto bi onda ovo bilo sramotno, to je moje mišljenje dakako a svatko nek misli što hoće

----------


## nela.

Pa zašto bi se sramile što smo dobile bebu uz pomoć MPO.
Ja samo mogu reć da sam zahvalna cijeloj ekipi VV-a i dragom Bogu na tako predivnom daru.
A za ostale komentare baš me boli briga.
Do svog cilja sam došla kako sam došla i sad dalje sretno i ponosno živim s njim.  :Love:

----------


## loki

Potrebno je kontaktirati udrugu za zaštitu prava pacijenata.
Sustavno krše prava MPO pacijenata već godinama
1. liste čekanja za stimulaciju po godinu dana jer HZZO blokira davanje sredstava za zahvate
2.sada žele oformiti povjerenstva za MPO čime će nas samo odugovlačiti da se što duže čeka na postupke
3.žele nas nepotrebno stimulirati,a u isto vrijeme bacati jajne stanice, to sve šteti našem zdravlju 
idr.
Neka se liječnica koja vodi ovu udrugu izjasni o našem pitanju i o ovom štetnom zakonu po pitanju narušavanja zdravlja nepotrebnim stimulacijama, sortiranja onih koji jesu i onih koji nisu za MPO postupke kao da smo mi same krive za svoju nepolodnost,  pa tu je enormna mogučnost manipulacija.
Također BABE možda bi i one imale što reći po tom pitanju.

----------


## IRENA456

Naručit ću naljepnice za auta i podjelit poznanicima
jel to OK

----------


## bublica3

IRENA dobra ti je to ideja!     :Love:  
Kome ste sve slali mailove?
Evo sad će za koju minutu vijesti na RTL-u!

----------


## bublica3

IRENA dobra ti je to ideja!     :Love:  
Kome ste sve slali mailove?
Evo sad će za koju minutu vijesti na RTL-u!

----------


## bublica3

IRENA dobra ti je to ideja!     :Love:  

Kome ste sve slali mailove?

Evo sad će za koju minutu vijesti na RTL-u!

----------


## nabla

Ima jos jedna cinjenica koje verovatno niste svesne jer ste u "epicentru". 

Koliko ce Hrvatska izgubiti eura ovim predlozenim Zakonom jer, svakako, zbog ovog zakona hrvatske klinike ce biti "nepodobne" za pacijente iz BIH i Srbije. Ja sam jedna od onih iz Srbije koja je bila kod cika Radoncica   :Smile:   na konsultacijama, a znam jos jednu sa srbijanskog foruma Kolevka koja je kod njega i zatrudnela. Pretpostavljam da takvih parova van Hrvatske nije malo.
Trebalo bi medijima i zastupnicima iz Sabora predociti i tu cinjenicu, pogotovo u situaciji kad ekonomska situacije nigde nije sjajna. Ako vec nemaju sluha za ljudsku patnju, mozda bi ih manjak eura u kasi "bocnuo".

Ako mislite da ovo sve sto napisah ima smisla, sledeci korak bi bio da se stupi u kontakt s privatnim klinikama i da, bar orijentaciono, daju podatak koliko godisnje imaju parova iz inostranstva i da se na osnovu toga pokusa izracunati koliki ce gubitak ovaj Zakon naneti.

Ja bih elektronskim medijima mogla uputiti pisamce gde bih napisala razloge zasto sam pored klinika u Srbiji odabrala lecenje u Hrvatskoj koje cu morati prekinuti ukoliko se Zakon usvoji.
Nakon toga bi bilo dobro da se plasira s vase strane koliko bi Hrvatska izgubila gubitkom inostranih pacijenata.

----------


## nabla

Jos jedna ideja...

Kako bi bilo da moderator pdf PO ili neka koja je zvanicni predstavnik Rode kontaktira ostale Forume koji se bave tom problematikom u regionu i sire, recimo u UK Forum fertilityfriends (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/fo...hp?board=112.0 )
 i da se od njih dobije podrska u pisanoj formi koja bi se uputila i zastupnicima u Saboru i medijima i to s nekim od argumenata zasto ne oplodnja samo 3 jc, afirmativno za zamrzavanje sa njihovom forumskom statistikom i njihovo iskustvo sa zakonskom odredbom da je info o donatoru dostupna detetu posle 18. god. One, hvala Bogu, mogu da vam nasiroko napisu koliko im je taj deo zakona doneo problema.
Takodje, pisete da su se i Talijanke izborile za promenu njihovog Zakona. Mogle bi da kontaktirate predstavnice Foruma CercoUnBimbo i da trazite i njihovu podrsku http://www.cercounbimbo.net/forum/in...p?showforum=54 

U Srbiji:
Kolevka: http://www.kolevka.org/forum/
Kutak: http://kutak.forumotion.com/forum.htm
Roditelj: http://www.roditelj.com/forums/

Slovenija:
Neplodnost: http://med.over.net/forum5/read.php?67,4352383

verovatno ima jos koji

zatim makedonski forumi....

----------


## Pinky

treballi bi zatrpati mejlovima zastupnike manjina i hsls-a, jer bez njih hdz nema vecinu.
nadam se da ce adlesicka dokazati da ono "liberalna" u imenu njene stranke nije puka sprdacina...

----------


## Mukica

evo ja otvorila Gađani protiv MPO zakona grupu na facebooku

----------


## Pinky

evo ja se pridruzila   :Wink:

----------


## aenea

*nabla*  :Love:  
meni stvarno nije problem pisati, ali mislim da bi veću težinu imali vaši mejlovi. Znači od vas cura iz BiH i Srbije, jer vi ste te koje im poručujete: nećemo vam davati svoj novac uz ovakav zakon, iako imate vrhunske stručnjake. A i čini mi se da bi zvučalo glasnije.   :Love:

----------


## Jelena

Moj mail ministru, državnom tajniku i na onu adresu za prigovor na zakon je bilo manje emotivan, više informativan i računala sam koliki im je otprilike financijski gubitak. Ima i podatak koji se vrti u raspravama koliko parova godišnje iz Hrvatske ide van u postupke. Ono što nisam  uzela u obzir koliko će porast broja parova iz Hr koji idu u inozemstvo nakon ovog zakona, odnosno pad broja postupaka u Hr, rasteretiti naš proračun. Pretpostavljam da oni računaju s tim da će tu dobrano ušparati.

Nema neznanja u ministarstvu. Sve su čuli, samo ih ne zanima.   :Sad:

----------


## VedranaV

Predlažem da se javno pozove liječnike i biologe koji se bave potpomognutom na neposluh, odnosno neprovedbu zakona, ako se izglasa u obliku u kojem je predložen. Oni su osim zakonima vezani i Ženevskom zakletvom (http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hipokratova_zakletva) i Kodeksom medicinske etike i deontologije (http://www.hlk.hr/Download/2008/02/21/Kodeks.pdf), koji nalažu rad u interesu pacijenta i u skladu s pravilima struke. Prijedlog zakona je u ovom obliku zbog toga neprovediv jer je s njima u suprotnosti, neetičan je i štetan.

----------


## Deaedi

Ukoliko MPO Zakon ipak bude donesen, predlažem podizanje Ustavne tužbe.
Naime, (nisam baš u ovoj problematici, pa mi nemojte zamjeriti ako nešto fulam), ali ukoliko Zakon ima diskriminacijske odredbe (a ona o bračnom statusu to sigurno je), najefikasniji put da se Zakon sruši je Ustavna tužba.

Jedna od caka da se ubrza rješavanje Ustavne tužbe je da jedan od podnositelja bude mislim neko državno tijelo, ili npr. jedinica lokalne samouprave. To može biti npr. neki grad ili općina u kojoj je na vlasti oporba (npr. Grad Zagreb).

Slično su napravili trgovački centri, koji su u podnositelje tužbe uključili općinu Stupnik, pa je tužba morala biti riješena za mislim, 30 ili 60 dana, ne znam točno.

Vjerojatno bi se našao neki odvjetnički ured koji bi radio besplatno ili za neku manju naknadu, jer je dobiti Ustavnu tužbu stvar prestiža.

No, ipak se nadam da sve to neće biti potrebno i da se Zakon neće izglasati.

----------


## Deaedi

Sad sam na onom drugom topicu procitala o glasovanju u Saboru procitala da se javio zastupnik HNS-a Goran Beus Richembergh i da oni vec spremaju Ustavnu tuzbu. 

Tako da ce taj Zakon, ako i prođe na Saboru, sigurno pasti na Ustavnom sudu.

----------


## lara01

Deaedi, naravno da spremamo ustavnu tužbu  :Grin:

----------


## nabla

> *nabla*  
> meni stvarno nije problem pisati, ali mislim da bi veću težinu imali vaši mejlovi. Znači od vas cura iz BiH i Srbije, jer vi ste te koje im poručujete: nećemo vam davati svoj novac uz ovakav zakon, iako imate vrhunske stručnjake. A i čini mi se da bi zvučalo glasnije.


Aenea, ja sam vec pisala, ali bi poruka nas koji nismo iz Hr bila bombasticnija kad bi se uz to dala i neka cifra koliko to je to godisnje parova koji su iz susednih zemalja postupke radili u HR.

Drugo, vi mozete racunati na slanje mailova clanica foruma Roda koje su iz BH ili Srbije, ali mnoge od njih, verujem, stoje po strani jer mozda misle da se ne treba mesati u stvar druge drzave. Kada je ovaj zakon u pitanju, ja ne mislim tako, ali vi vasim pozivom treba da ohrabrite i druge cure poput mene.
Takodje, poseban segment trazenja podrske jeste aktiviranje stranih udruga i foruma, da ih informisete kakav se zakon sprema i da zatrazite pismenu podrsku vama, a koju bi svi oni, verujem, na vasu molbu, takvo pisamce poslali Saboru i medijima.
Sta bi se time postiglo...mozda..... njihovo saznanje da je problem izasao van cetiri zida i da su pod budnim okom regiona i dela Evrope (ja sam im vec pisala da se sednica Sabora u petak pratila i u Srbiji), da niste sami, da imate ogromnu podrsku, da ne trazite nesto nenormalno i nemoralno, da su vasi zahtevi sastavni deo dobre svetske prakse....

----------


## wewa

ja sam jos davno poslala mailove ministarstvu zdravstva Hr s nasom pricom. nekako mi se cini da ovdje ne vrije argumenti, odnosno da je odluka davno pala, bar kad je vladajuca koalicija u pitanju...

----------


## aenea

> ja sam jos davno poslala mailove ministarstvu zdravstva Hr s nasom pricom. nekako mi se cini da ovdje ne vrije argumenti, odnosno da je odluka davno pala, bar kad je vladajuca koalicija u pitanju...


Možda je zaista pala. Ali zar im možemo šutke dozvoliti da nam unište snove? Zato su se i razbahatili do ove mjere kad svi šute..Da se reagiralo na ovaj način na 3 idiotarije koje su učinili pa 4. bi možda bila bar u pola manje nebulozna jer znaju da postoji kritična javnost koja ne šuti. Ako zbog ničega, vrijedno je pokazati im da nećemo pognutih glava tolerirat tu bahatost. To više nije ni bahatost, ali ne znam što bi sljedeće po gradaciji bilo. Problem je da to ponašanje, očito, nema kraja i pitam se što će sljedeće biti na udaru..Zato mislim da, bez obzira na to hoće li ovaj zakon proći ili pasti odmah ili na Ustavnom sudu, moramo biti glasne..  :Love:

----------


## Lorien

> Ukoliko MPO Zakon ipak bude donesen, predlažem podizanje Ustavne tužbe.
> Naime, (nisam baš u ovoj problematici, pa mi nemojte zamjeriti ako nešto fulam), ali ukoliko Zakon ima diskriminacijske odredbe (a ona o bračnom statusu to sigurno je), najefikasniji put da se Zakon sruši je Ustavna tužba.
> 
> Jedna od caka da se ubrza rješavanje Ustavne tužbe je da jedan od podnositelja bude mislim neko državno tijelo, ili npr. jedinica lokalne samouprave. To može biti npr. neki grad ili općina u kojoj je na vlasti oporba (npr. Grad Zagreb).
> 
> Slično su napravili trgovački centri, koji su u podnositelje tužbe uključili općinu Stupnik, pa je tužba morala biti riješena za mislim, 30 ili 60 dana, ne znam točno.
> 
> Vjerojatno bi se našao neki odvjetnički ured koji bi radio besplatno ili za neku manju naknadu, jer je dobiti Ustavnu tužbu stvar prestiža.
> 
> No, ipak se nadam da sve to neće biti potrebno i da se Zakon neće izglasati.


Ovo za uključenje lokalne zajednice se odnosi samo na zakone kojim se uređuje ustrojstvo, djelokrug ili financiranje jedinica lokalne i područne  (regionalne) samouprave, a ovaj zakon to nije.

Međutim, puno je važnije ako HNS stvarno podnese "ustavnu tužbu" kao što su najavljivali na nekoj od tema ovog pdf-a. Naime, ako 1/5 zastupnika Hrvatskog sabora podnesu *zahtjev* za ocjenu ustavnosti zakona, Ustavni sud o njemu *mora* odlučiti, dakle čak i ako ga odbije mora tu odluku obrazložiti.

Pojedinac podnosi *prijedlog* za ocjenu ustavnosti i ustavni sud po tom prijedlogu prvo donosi odluku da li će uopće pokrenuti postupak za ocjenu ustavnosti, dakle može odlučiti i da neće pokrenuti taj postupak pa onda neće ni odlučivati o prijedlogu.

----------


## ivanas

*aenea je napisao/la*



> Možda je zaista pala. Ali zar im možemo šutke dozvoliti da nam unište snove? Zato su se i razbahatili do ove mjere kad svi šute..Da se reagiralo na ovaj način na 3 idiotarije koje su učinili pa 4. bi možda bila bar u pola manje nebulozna jer znaju da postoji kritična javnost koja ne šuti. Ako zbog ničega, vrijedno je pokazati im da nećemo pognutih glava tolerirat tu bahatost. To više nije ni bahatost, ali ne znam što bi sljedeće po gradaciji bilo. Problem je da to ponašanje, očito, nema kraja i pitam se što će sljedeće biti na udaru..Zato mislim da, bez obzira na to hoće li ovaj zakon proći ili pasti odmah ili na Ustavnom sudu, moramo biti glasne..


Debeli potpis

----------


## Forka

Ne znam jeste li čitali ili ne, ali Julijana Matanović je svoju priču ispričala u svojoj zadnjoj knjizi "Knjiga od žena, muškaraca, gradova i odlazaka"...
Druga (po redu) priča koja nosi naslov: "Požurite, že-ne mo-je"...
Jako volim Julijanu Matanović... 
Ona mi je puno jača od ovih celebrities koje je netko prije spominjao...

----------


## ksena28

obzirom da ja zatrpavam temu "medijske aktivnosti" koje kakvim linkovima na vijesti o ivf-u iz svijeta, jel ima potrebe otvoriti novu temu baš za to?

----------


## pino

ne bi bilo lose otvoriti temu samo za linkove na znanstvene ili informativne clanke o IVFu

----------


## pino

Pitala sam za dopustenje za koristenje slika embrija na ovoj web stranici http://www.advancedfertility.com/embryos.htm i dobila ga ako navedemo izvor. 

Ima li jos netko slicice svojih embrija? Ja nikako ne mogu naci svoje u nasem dzumbusu  :Sad: 

Mogli bismo napraviti jos jednu brosuricu ako namijenjenu "obicnom" covjeku, gdje bi stavili slikice embrija i odgovorili na neke zablude tipa 

- umjetna oplodnja - ne, oplodnja je prirodna,  samo se desava na drugom mjestu (objasnit - tu bi trebalo objasnit da nije kloniranje i nema 5 tata)
- zene su neplodne jer su stare, raskalasene imale abortus, nemaju muza itd - ne, ima i muski faktor, endometrioza, ciste na jajnicima, hormonski poremecaji; neplodne zene u prosjeku pokusavaju zatrudniti kad i ostatak populacije ali dok dodju na red na postupke vec i ostare posto se postupak dugo ceka
- zamrzavanje je ubojstvo - ne, radjaju se ziva djeca (istraziti postotak ciklusa)
- embrio ima organe, mozak, sjecanja - ne, slikica, cak i od tih 8 stanica, samo par stanica se razvije u covjeka, a ostali u placentu itd
- zamrzivanje je neistrazeno/ proizvodi frankenstajne i malformacije - znanost kaze drugacije (slikica FET bebe i obicne bebe pa pogodi koja je koja?)
- mozete posvojiti - nema dosta djece - 120 posvojene djece nasuprot 800-tinjak iz MPOa godisnje; Bog pomaze onima koji pomazu sebi
- sta ce vam dijete i muka - lako beskucniku reci da je imat kucu puno posla i sta ce mu kuca
- parovi koji idu na MPO su bahati i bogati - ne, puno ih uzima kredite, prodaje aute i sl. 
- svako lijecenje uspije - ne, stopa uspjeha po postupku je relativno mala
a neki nikad ne uspiju
- mozete ic na oplodnju malog broja stanica po ciklusu tako da ne bude zamrzavanja - stavit postotak uspjeha, broj pokusaja do uspjeha i usporedbu s normalnim lijecenjem (razlika je drasticna)

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Ima li jos netko slicice svojih embrija? Ja nikako ne mogu naci svoje u nasem dzumbusu


Čini mi se da ih je Mija32 imala u avataru (i bile su fenomenalne). Ne znam koliko ona stiže pratiti jer se ovdje piše na veliko, a ptičice su sigurno živahne   :Heart:  

Iako, iskreno, meni je to informiranje javnosti malo... 
 :/  Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, ali koga zanima - znat će, tko ima primitivni zatucani stav - teško da će ga promijeniti. Uostalom, zašto? Neplodnost je bolest i ljudi imaju pravo na liječenje. Zašto bi to bila jedina bolest koju ne treba liječiti jer eto Bog tako želi  :?  I zašto svi trebaju znati sve o tom liječenju. Ja ne znam skoro pa ništa o liječenju karcinoma, ovisnosti, srčanih bolesti... Zašto se baviti tuđim problemima, osuđivati, otežavati i boriti se za zabranu liječenja? Tko su ljudi koji se time bave i koji su im stvarni razlozi (prava "djece" od 8 nediferenciranih stanica)? Je li takve ljude treba educirati   :Sad:

----------


## ina33

> Ima li jos netko slicice svojih embrija? Ja nikako ne mogu naci svoje u nasem dzumbusu


Pino, šaljem ti ja mailom, sad smo fotkali sličice.

----------


## ina33

Ali, neka šalju i drugi, vidjela sam puno boljih slika, najbolje netko tko ima slikanog samo jednoga.

----------


## ina33

> Tko su ljudi koji se time bave i koji su im stvarni razlozi (prava "djece" od 8 nediferenciranih stanica)? Je li takve ljude treba educirati


Meni se čini da bi na veliki dio pogleda na sliku embrija od 8, 30 do maks 100 stanica, o kojemu mi govorimo u IVF-u, otvorio oči.

----------


## ina33

> - mozete posvojiti - nema dosta djece - 120 posvojene djece nasuprot 800-tinjak iz MPOa godisnje; Bog pomaze onima koji pomazu sebi


ovo bih preforumulirala, na način

- "možete posvojiti - u Hrv. na 1 dijete koje ima pravne uvjete za posvojenje dolazi 9 zainteresiranih potencijalnih posvojitelja - 120 posvojene djece nasuprot 800-tinjak iz MPO-a godišnje" (ne bih dalje ovo s Bogom).

Drugo mi je super..

----------


## Mukica

jel vi o ovakvim slikama pricate:

http://electricityandlust.files.word.../05/embryo.gif
http://media.ehd.org/flash/controls/images/clip9.jpg
http://www.newscientist.com/data/ima....200-2_567.jpg
http://media.ehd.org/images/prenatal...man-embryo.jpg
ova mi je super --> Six day old human embryo implanting --> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3281/...18162df52e.jpg i uz nju ide sljedece objasnjenje 


> 6 day old human embryo beginning to implant into the lining of the uterus (endometrium). As implantation progresses, the inner cell mass begins to form into the bilaminar disc. The two layers are called the epiblast and the hypoblast. An embryo that has been in culture for up to 14 days will remain at this stage of development. Such cultured embryos remain alive but do not progress as they would in the womb.



Human Fetus/Embryo Sack at End of 2nd Week Fertilization --> http://wwwdelivery.superstock.com/WI...k_2061-115.jpg

Human egg with coronal cells --> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8M4A38LyBB...s1600-h/13.jpg

Sperm on the surface of a human egg --> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_8M4A38LyBB...s1600-h/14.jpg

Human embryo and sperm --> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_8M4A38LyBB...s1600-h/15.jpg

----------


## ksena28

mukica   :Naklon:

----------


## ina33

Mukica, slike su predivne i 3D, ono što je nama poznato i što mi dobivamo kao isprint transferiranih embrija je ovo što je pino našla i rekla da ih je pitala je li OK navoditi i da su joj odgovorili da jest, samo da navede izvor:

http://www.advancedfertility.com/embryos.htm

Ovakve slike blastocisti (embrij 5. dana, 100 stanica) ili 8-mo staničnih embrija se u priv. klinikama i u Mariboru dobivaju kao slikice naših embrija.

----------


## lisa84

Aj, da ne čitam sve sada... 
Ivarica je na drugom topicu spomenula da ne zna je li neko radio studiju o trajnosti bračne i izvanbračne zajednice ovisno o načinu začeća.

Nemam pojma ko uopće radi studije, ni kako se to radi... Ali sam sigurna da bi ta studija išla u prilog MPO-e.

Jer vjerujem da ima puno više roditelja koji se rastaju jer su u brak ušli kada im se trudnoća "desila", nego razlaza vanbračnih parova koji su dobili bebu pomoću MPO-e.

Tu činjenicu treba iskoristiti!

----------


## ella roo

A da li bi se mogla ubaciti i financijska strana budućeg proračuna?
Ubaciti postotak ivf djece, pa ga odbiti od ukupnog nataliteta u x godina, uz izračun mogućeg gubitka poreznog prihoda.
Zvučim zbrkano, znam, ali ako je bilo koja od vas ikada prodavala životno osiguranje, skužit će o čemu mislim.
Nešto u tom smjeru...kako se produžio ljudski vijek, sve je veće opterećenje na mirovinski sustav.....a svaka nova beba je potencionalni porezni obveznik.
I pokriti sa objašnjenjem o usvajanju, jer skoro svaki drugi komentar na nepolodnost je zašto ne usvojite?

----------


## Robert

Gledah malo njihov forum na http://www.cercounbimbo.net/forum/in...owtopic=127336

I sada ispada da ženska koja je imala usješan IVF i 8/9 misleći vjerovatno da je imala osam ciklusa(dokumentirano).
U međuvremenu dolazi ustavni sud ukida sporni ćlanak 40 i sada ženska tuži državu.(kaže da se vidu efekti bezuspješnih pokušaja)

I sada skužite vi koje pravosudne implikacije ovo proizvodi.
Prvo se ide s jednim postupkom protiv države-dobiva se pravni presedan i onda s drugim tužbama.(koliko para se tu može pokupit)

Znam da je ideja malo previše ambiciozna ali i mi smo zar ne ?

Sada bi trebalo da neko složi lijepi mail Milinoviću i kompaniji pa da vidimo efekat. :?

----------


## lilium

tu je ostao nekomentiran komentar koji zasluzuje komentiranje, a rekla bih i svoju temu:



> Ne znam jeste li čitali ili ne, ali Julijana Matanović je svoju priču ispričala u svojoj zadnjoj knjizi "Knjiga od žena, muškaraca, gradova i odlazaka"...
> Druga (po redu) priča koja nosi naslov: "Požurite, že-ne mo-je"...
> Jako volim Julijanu Matanović... 
> Ona mi je puno jača od ovih celebrities koje je netko prije spominjao...


... prvi podnaslov "Godine koje su pojele epruvete"pa rastava, izlazak iz IVF price, cudesna djevojcica...smrt muza, veliki    :Love:   za Julijanu!
sazeto, a duboko pogadja
trenutno sam se nasla u ovom citatu:
_"....pocele su se tusirati nekoliko puta na dan, da bi s tijela sprale miris hormona, analgetika, bolnickog alkohola, speme, menstrualne krvi i razocaranja. "Zelim plivati dugo, danim, tjednima, prema otoku i da ispred mene ne bude nista, samo plavetnilo i cistoca"....."_

----------


## Nolina

Tražiti ostavku Milinovića!

----------

